# CANOSCOM: Tell me about the life there



## opcougar (22 Jan 2010)

Apart from what I can read on their website, what else can anyone tell me about this command? Is there ample opportunities for deployment and exercises there?

If one was to get in there, what would be a good family oriented neighbourhood to buy a house ( detached with garden ) in for a decent price in the 300s to mid 300k?

Dont really want to have to travel far, good schools are needed, recreational stuff, shops and decent public transport if needed to get downtown.

Thx


----------



## Monsoon (22 Jan 2010)

Well "there" is CANOSCOM. Don't know how the schools are...


----------



## opcougar (22 Jan 2010)

well...I was expecting more than just a jpeg


----------



## Eye In The Sky (22 Jan 2010)

Are you in the CF?  Thinking of joining?  What trade?  How much info do you expect to get about this command from an open public forum?


----------



## Gramps (22 Jan 2010)

Do you mean CANOSCOM or CANSOFCOM. I ask only because this is posted under the CANSOFCOM area. Both have completely different but often complimentary roles with each other.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (22 Jan 2010)

opcougar said:
			
		

> well...I was expecting more than just a jpeg



I think what Hamiltongs was getting at is that CANOSCOM has units scattered between Halifax and Victoria.  So unless you narrow things down a bit as to what part of CANOSCOM you are posted to, if you are indeed going to CANOSCOM and not CANSOFCOM, it is a bit hard to give advice on neighborhoods, houses, schools etc.

Oh, and if you are going CANSOFCOM, the same pretty much applies, unless you tell us what unit and geographical location you are going to, advice is pretty hard to give.


----------



## opcougar (23 Jan 2010)

AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> I think what Hamiltongs was getting at is that CANOSCOM has units scattered between Halifax and Victoria.  So unless you narrow things down a bit as to what part of CANOSCOM you are posted to, if you are indeed going to CANOSCOM and not CANSOFCOM, it is a bit hard to give advice on neighborhoods, houses, schools etc.
> 
> Oh, and if you are going CANSOFCOM, the same pretty much applies, unless you tell us what unit and geographical location you are going to, advice is pretty hard to give.



Thanks for that. I do mean CANOSCOM, and Ottawa is where I was refering to in my original post. So if I was to be living in Ottawa and work at where CANOSCOM is located there, where would be a good family neighbourhood with reasonable travel distance to buy a house in?

Prefer new builds first, but open to slightly old homes with backyard, parks, trails, shops, good schools for the kids and easy access to downtown.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (23 Jan 2010)

Very good transit system in Ottawa.  I would suggest MLS as a starting point.  Access to downtown depends on how much you want to spend.  Do you want to live there, or do you want take a bus and be there in 20-30 minutes, or do you want to drive?  

I have a friend who works at 101 Colonel By and lives in Carp.  Takes him 35-45 minutes to get to work.

A lot of CANOSCOM is at 101, some is scattered around.  I wouldn't buy a house based on your current job, it can change...


----------



## QM (13 Feb 2010)

CANOSCOM in Ottawa is a headquarters unit. Depending on your rank and trade, you might get to go to theatre for a few days to a few weeks on TAVs and SIVs and recces, but a tour is unlikely. For most staff at CANOSCOM, tours of duty are unlikely, as their job is to directly support other organizations that are on tour. Its office work, full stop. Extremely interesting and operationally-focussed office work, but office work all the same.  And, depending on your rank and trade and operational experience, you may not have a hope in hell of getting posted there. 

CANOSCOM has sections in Startop, 101, and in a couple other buildings to boot.  Ottawa is a huge city and its hard to define a "good" neighbourhood. What is great for one person is horrible for another. We would need to know your rank, income, marital status, hobbies, etc, in order to provide a decent review of Ottawa neighbourhoods.


----------

